# New iPad today



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got my first iPad today. I think I will be up til midnight playing with it. It is work-issued, so a free toy for me. Now I have to decided on a sleeve or jacket. One that opens like a platform would be nice. Boy it gets a lot of fingerprints, so I will have to carry a microfiber cloth around. Do you ever turn them off, or just re-charge at night.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Kudos and congrats! Oh yes, fingerprints are the first thing every iPadder noticed! I keep a silk eyeglass cloth in my iPad case and wipe often. The worst is eating hot buttered popcorn and playing games! Oh what a mess! The next worst is letting one's twin grandsons play with them! I need Windex after that! 

Enjoy and welcome to the Hunt for iPad Cases! I'm battling with Happy Owl now over one that I ordered in July, they charged my card, and I have no product! Grrrrrrr!

Happy app hunting too!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! Which one did you get?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Vet said:


> Wow! Which one did you get?


It's the "baby." 16g wifi.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My two nieces (I am their nanny 40-60 hours a week) are heavy users of mine.  I am always cleaning finger prints (and grits, chocolate and a lot of things I just don't know what they are) off of it.  I am also happy with how well it has held up.  Had it since the second week it was out.  Rarely does a day go buy when one of them doesn't drop it.  And while the one corner had dented in, there is not any evidence of it not continuing to work just fine.  (I have good accidental damage insurance should they finally destroy it.  They are 21 months and 3 years, it will be destroyed before the 2 years of coverage are up.)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Jane, since it's work issued, do you get to have fun in the app store?

arshield, sounds like your hands are filled most of the day. I hope you get to play with your iPad! Lol!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hope you enjoy your as much as I'm enjoying mine. I started out with a 16 GB wifi, and have now switched to a 64 GB 3G/wifi. As for fingerprints, I have the same problem. I always keep my hands clean, and am amazed at how quickly fingerprints collect on the screen. I'm equally amazed at how easily and thoroughly a swipe or two with a microfiber cloth removes fingerprints.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

the ipad is what allows me to get something done during the day.  Otherwise the girls actually want me to play with them.  Do you know how time consuming playing with children is


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Kudos and congrats! Oh yes, fingerprints are the first thing every iPadder noticed! I keep a silk eyeglass cloth in my iPad case and wipe often. The worst is eating hot buttered popcorn and playing games! Oh what a mess! The next worst is letting one's twin grandsons play with them! I need Windex after that!


You are not supposed to use Windex on an iPad - it ruins the special coating. Just use a microfiber cloth, slightly damp if necessary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Jane!  

You'll enjoy, and the forum here at KB will have a lot of answers for you!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It appears I am an iPad flop! When I was issued the iPad, it was synced to the school district iTunes account. I was told to go home and sync it my own account, which I did. I had no trouble connecting to my wifi at home. The wifi symbol is showing in the upper left corner, but when I try to open an app that I synced from iTunes, I get a message that I am not connected to an active internet connection. I cannot even play Words with Friends! Everything is fine on my iTouch.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> It appears I am an iPad flop! When I was issued the iPad, it was synced to the school district iTunes account. I was told to go home and sync it my own account, which I did. I had no trouble connecting to my wifi at home. The wifi symbol is showing in the upper left corner, but when I try to open an app that I synced from iTunes, I get a message that I am not connected to an active internet connection. I cannot even play Words with Friends! Everything is fine on my iTouch.


Try going back into your settings and double-check that everything is ok. You might also try to re-boot your iPad. I have had to do that to clear the cache. There are times when I can't connect to iTunes or the App Store. I just keep trying. Someone here will probably come up with a brilliant solution for you. You could also call the Apple support line. I remember calling them when I was having a hard time syncing when I upgraded my desktop OS from Vista 64-bit to Windows 7 64- bit, and Apple CS was very helpful. I also had to call when I was trying to get my DirecTv receiver to talk to my Apple Air Express.


----------

